# Little Ethan needs your prayers once agagain



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Little Ethan needs your prayers today, he is having his infusion, it's scary and painful for him. He has had so many IV in his life that scar tissue has formed and the IV specialists have a hard time getting the needle in. You can imagine how hard this is for little Ethan, Ferando and especially Charity as she is the one who is beside Ethan, Ferando can't stand watching him suffer so he goes and has coffee. By the end of the day little Ethan is exhausted as well as mommy and daddy. Thank you for always being here for us:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm saying special prayers for little Ethan, and his mommy, as they have to endure this procedure again today. Bless his little heart. Life is just not fair sometimes.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little guy. I continue to hope as he ages his symptoms will subside. I know how difficult it must be not only on him but on his parents. Hoping all goes well today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I.just.can't imagine!
Prayers for each & everyone of you today & always.
I just spent a week w/Marco & am very aware of this age----bless you one & all!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Prayers for Ethan and all of you involved. That lil guy is an awesome trooper though for all he has gone through.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! Hugs and prayers on the way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ethan, Charity, Fernando, and the rest of Ethan's family, still remain in my prayers, every night. 

I am so sorry Ethan has to endure the infusions. One of my prayers for Ethan has always been ... that along with Ethan's family, his medical team can help provide Ethan, with as much comfort as possible during his treatments. 

Paula, I have never given up believing that Ethan will one day be completely healed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ethan is always in my thoughts and prayers, especially on days like this. I hope everything goes very well for that sweet boy today. Lots of hugs for you and your family, Paula.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers for Ethan and his family. I can't imagine what it must be like for such a little boy to be going through what he has endured. Such a little trouper. Hope it's over by now and that all went well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - have just been catching up on SM and saw this. Ethan's always in my thoughts. So much for that brave little boy and his mom and dad to go through. Did they ever think of having a port in him so that they don't have to keep trying to get into vein? My friend who had chemo had veins that would collapse. They put in the port and it made the infusions she got so much easier than it was before. One less stresser. Hoping he did okay. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - have just been catching up on SM and saw this. Ethan's always in my thoughts. So much for that brave little boy and his mom and dad to go through. Did they ever think of having a port in him so that they don't have to keep trying to get into vein? My friend who had chemo had veins that would collapse. They put in the port and it made the infusions she got so much easier than it was before. One less stresser. Hoping he did okay. :wub:


Sue they are discussing if the Port is the way to go, but he can get a infection and that might make things worse for him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Praying that everything went smoothly for little Ethan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ethan did well, he only needed two pokes ( his terms) the nurse's said he was so braze, they gave him a ninja turtle stuffed animal, when he was buckled in his car seat, he insisted his new friend be seat belted also. I wish we lived closer, we miss so much.
Thank you once again for your on going prayers.
Charity is having oral surgery as I type, it's been a challenging week for them


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Ethan did well, he only needed two pokes ( his terms) the nurse's said he was so braze, they gave him a ninja turtle stuffed animal, when he was buckled in his car seat, he insisted his new friend be seat belted also. I wish we lived closer, we miss so much.
> Thank you once again for your on going prayers.
> Charity is having oral surgery as I type, it's been a challenging week for them


Glad it's over and hoping Charity's dental work goes well. David just had his last two wisdom teeth pulled yesterday. He's laying low.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad that is went reasonably well.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad it's over and he did well. Hope Charity's dental work goes well too. Prayers for the family.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So glad treatment went well for Ethan!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful news for little Ethan and he such a very brave little Boy. So sorry to hear that Charity must have to undergo dental surgery and hope that she doesn't have to suffer too much. Praying for everyone!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Ethan did well, he only needed two pokes ( his terms) the nurse's said he was so braze, they gave him a ninja turtle stuffed animal, when he was buckled in his car seat, he insisted his new friend be seat belted also. I wish we lived closer, we miss so much.
> Thank you once again for your on going prayers.
> Charity is having oral surgery as I type, it's been a challenging week for them



Paula that is great news! Ethan sounds like an amazing lil guy. I hope Charity did well with oral surgery and that all of you have a wonderful weekend! Love and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This little boy has been through a lot. Praying for him.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Hugs for you and your family.


----------

